# Radioamatierisms >  Velo signalizācija + raidītājs ("маячёк")

## Delfins

Sanāca tā, ka pirms 2 dienām man nozaga velo, samērā dārgu. Viss tur poličiem atdots doki, bilde, nr. bet cerība minimāla.
Tā kā nākotnē arī plānots pārvietoties tikai ar dārgiem velo, tad domāju šis čakars ir tā vērts.

Vot sāku domāt, ka vajadzētu kaut-ko uztaisīt šai lietā.
- pirmkārt vajag signalizāciju/trigeri, kas padod signālu, ka velo ir "nozagts/kustībā" (aizeju uz darbu, atstāju velonovietnē, pieslēdzu)
  * 1. variants - parastais vads/trigeris
  * 2. variants - tuvā/mazjaudīga AM/FM raidītāja izmantošana (signāls pazūd jau pēc dažiem metriem, sūta man trauksmi uz "pulti")
  * 3 variants - optiskais  (pie darba piemontēšu ierīci, kas ja neredz savu "objektu" [spoguļa efekts], dod trauksmi)

- raidītājs uz 100m (lai varētu paspēt ar auto vai velo panākt)
  * GPS + FM
  * GPS + GSM(/GPRS)
  * FM raidītājs + antena ("Lapsa" sistēma, no krievu laikiem salasījos, ka varot atrast, bet pilsētā būs visādi atbalsti)

tad lūk, jūsu pārdomas, kas būtu labāks. varbūt ir citi varianti? Vajag to ļoti kompaktu un maz enerģijas rijošu.
Jebkura ideja tiks izklausīta (izņemot Epja ar saviem FPGA un CPLD protams). Ļoti ceru uz vietējo (radio)ekspertu diskusiju.

PS: mehāniskās slēdzenes netiek apspriestas, tā kā nespamojiet, lūdzu. tikai par elektroniku.

*Paldies jau iepriekš.*

----------


## zzz

> - pirmkārt vajag signalizāciju/trigeri, kas padod signālu, ka velo ir "nozagts/kustībā"


 4. akselerometrs. Muusdienaas 1 chipa vairs nav daargi. Droshs - nav nepiecieshama mijiedarbiiba ar aarpasauli, detektee paatrinaajumus pilniigi patstaaviigi.

----------


## Delfins

> 4. akselerometrs. Muusdienaas 1 chipa vairs nav daargi. Droshs - nav nepiecieshama mijiedarbiiba ar aarpasauli, detektee paatrinaajumus pilniigi patstaaviigi.


 Vot par šito paldies. Tātad būs vajadzīgs raidītājs uz pults (trauksme + izsekošana)
Kā jau minēju - 2 varianti.
Vai nu GPS, vai nu "lapsa" - kas būtu labāks un kompaktāks + drošāks?

----------


## Andrejs

prātā nāk kas tāds : http://gps-bug.com/velo.aspx
Bet galvenais jautājums  par ko domāt - kā to signalizāciju uz velosipēda noslēpt/nomaskēt lai pirmajās 10 sekundēs viņu nenorauj un neaizmet.

----------


## Delfins

Tāpēc vot jātaisa pašam, lai varētu iebūvēt iekš karbona sēdekļa stutes (lai radioviļņus laiž cauri.)
Būs gara plate un baču var ielikt jaudīgāku iekš biezās rāmja trubas

----------


## ALB_RF

На какое растояние должен бить маяк?

----------


## a_masiks

Raidītāja vietā var izmantot vai nu GSM moduli, vai kādu nepārāk jaunu mobīlo, kas izvarots tik tālu, ka palikusi tikai proča-RF plāksne.
Jamie tērē mazliet par daudz elektrības, tāpēc modulis varētu būt izslēgts. Alarm brīdī padod barošanu, iereģistrējas tīklā un nosūta SMS vai veic zvanu.
Ideāli būtu ja lietotu GPS un ik pēc minūtes sūtītu koordinātes pa SMS.... 
tikai vai šī sistēma nesanāks N reizes dārgāka par pašu vellapēdu?

----------


## dmd

labi vellapēdi itin viegli ieiet 1kLs+ kategorijā, tākā pakāst tādus ir žēl.

----------


## tvdx

ja mana ideja der tad varu iedot bet kaa esmu pārliecinājies pet manām idejām izturas mazliet skeptiski... visuu sistēmu turi iekš rāmja lai nevar izraut.... (protams ne jau pilnīgi visu bet čipu kaudzīti un akulumatorus.. lai būtu droši ka to riteni neaiznes prom noskūvējot riteņus vai t.m.l.turi kādu vienu bāku netālu no vietas kur novieto riteni un ar tālvadības pulti iestati ka velosipēds nedrīkst kustēties(iestata signālu no bākas tieši šādu) tiklīdz signāls izmainās tā izziņo 1. līmeņa trauksmi(zemākā) ieslēdzas GPS modulis un nosaka atrašanos ja tomēr veļuks nav izkustējies tad iereģistrē patreizējo signālu kā konstanto un t.t. tiklīdz abas idikācijas ir ziņojušas ka izkustējies tā uzreiz sāk pāraidi 3 diapazonos: 27MHZ 41 Mhz un ja nemalos 38Mhz(modeļu tālvadības frekvences un tās modulē digitāli piem. binārajā (pa visiem identiski) GPS datus tad uztvērējā uztver visus 3 signālus un sal'[idzina.... tos bitus kas līdzīgi visos triis diapazonos tad arī ir sūtijis tavs veļļuks un aidaa atzīmē uz LDC displeja un vel vajag 8 viena virziena antenas(vienādas) saskrūvētas pie uztvērēja katra savā virzienā un uzrāda uz kuru pusi jābrauc (kur atrodas tavs veļļuks) tik neaizmirssti katru vakaru aķus uzlādēt... a kā antenu var iozmantot piem. bremžu troses un korpusu un izveidot ground plane tipa antenu(tik skaties lai tie nebūtu "īsi"

----------


## Delfins

> На какое растояние должен бить маяк?


 nu ideāli, ja tas ir GPS+GSM. Tavējais GPS modulis ir OK... (visticamāk pirkšu no tevis) tam izmēri tādi, ka mierīgi ielien sēdekļa stutē (truba ir <25mm). Tāpēc es nezinu vai varēs atrast tādu mazu GSM/GPRS moduli (max plates pieļaujamais platums būs ~24mm)

Ar paštaisīto FM... nu nez, man liekas čakars. nebūs tā ka būs slikts "savienojums" pilsētā? Droši vien arī max attālums zem 100m pilsētā

Ja tas būs GPS, tad protams gribētos uzreiz online uz kartes rādīt (kaut vai tikai ofisā to redzot, saņemot GPRS datus caur WEB servisu)

----------


## a_masiks

> Tāpēc es nezinu vai varēs atrast tādu mazu GSM/GPRS moduli (max plates pieļaujamais platums būs ~24mm)


  :: 
Iesit googlē "GSM module" un izlēks tev DOFIGA linku ar tik pat daudz GSM moduļiem, kas izmēros būs pilnīgi pieņemami.
Arī elfas katalogā tādi pieejami.

vai šeit:
http://www.made-in-china.com/products-s ... odule.html

SIM300D baigi inčīgais:
General features: 

Quad-band GSM/GPRS 850/900/1800/1900 MHz 
GPRS multi-slot class 10/8 
GPRS mobile station class B 
Compliant to GSM phase 2/2+ 
Class 4 (2W @ 850/900 MHz) 
Class 1 (1W @ 1800/1900MHz) 
Dimensions: 33mm x 33mm x 3mm 
Weight: 7.8g 
Control via AT commands (GSM 07.07, 07.05 and SIMCOM 
enhanced AT Commands) 
SIM application toolkit 
Supply voltage range: 3.4V to 4.5V 
Low power consumption

----------


## Delfins

33mm neder... vajag 23mm max. Un to vēl būs jādomā kā celiņus ievilkt.

----------


## sasasa

Vai GSM un GPS tiek cauri karbonam? Man liekas ka ne. Tad kur antenas likt? Zem beņķa? Bet zagļi arī nav muļķi un lasa internetu un saprot ka dārgam velo iespējama signalizācija utt.. un nolauzīs to beņķi atr visām antenām... 
p.s. un piedevām tagad visi jau zin ka Delfīnam ko fenderējot uzreiz GSM slāpētaji jāieslēdz un ričuks bleķa kastē jābāž un  ::  
pp.s. Ir viens variants - elektrošoku pieslēgt uz velo kustināšanu. Karbons ka reiz labi vada elektrību  ::   Bet nu tad pašam gan dikti uzmanīgi jābrauc  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Kad vellapēds jau mainījis īpašnieku, visas šīs "signalizācijas" ir no sērijas "ķer vēju!". Vai kādi aizspriedumi zaglim nodarīt ko nepatīkamu? Piem., iemontē sēdekļa rorē 5" 'pop-up' durkli ar minūtes aizturi. Nelabi bļaujošs subjekts pats par sevi "signalizēs" un tālu nebūs jāmeklē. Aizture vajadzīga, lai vietā būtu nozagšanas fakts. Ja esi īpaši nežēlīgs, taisi durkli ar atskabargu!

----------


## sasasa

> Kad vellapēds jau mainījis īpašnieku, visas šīs "signalizācijas" ir no sērijas "ķer vēju!". Vai kādi aizspriedumi zaglim nodarīt ko nepatīkamu? Piem., iemontē sēdekļa rorē 5" 'pop-up' durkli ar minūtes aizturi. Nelabi bļaujošs subjekts pats par sevi "signalizēs" un tālu nebūs jāmeklē. Aizture vajadzīga, lai vietā būtu nozagšanas fakts. Ja esi īpaši nežēlīgs, taisi durkli ar atskabargu!


 un vel ar motoriņu lai lēnam griežas uz riņķi...
.. un tad pats braucot gaidi kad tā sistema nejauši pati nostrādās  :: 
vai arī to durkli katru reizi jāņem āra un jāliek kabatā  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Pats par sevi saprotams, ka savas pakaļas veselībai uzticams drošinātājs nepieciešams. Visefektīgāk būtu pēc vellapēda novietošanas ielādēt piropatronu, kas ižšauj durkli pēc 100 m nobraukuma. Priekš auto zagļiem bija izdomātas patronas, kas iešauj purnā policijas krāsu vai piparu gāzi. Šie nelieši maigu apiešanos nav pelnījuši.

----------


## Obsis

Man domājas, ka saprātīgākais algoritms ir tlf karte ar GSM un GPS moduļiem, kas dod ziņas par savām koordinātēm klusi un nemanāmi tikai tad, kad pats pazvani uz savu veselopēdu. Vienīgi kā antenu nomaskēt, tāds ir jautājums, lai pat izjaucot veļļuku tas joprojām saglabā šo funkcionalitāti. Rore zem sēdekļa ir pirmā šķira, kaut kur labi dziļi. Jebšu sēdekļa pamatnē, lai staro cauri sēdēkļa ādai.
RE: Isegrim: manā dzimtajā CFI reiz ļoti sen bija tāds ķeneris, ak vai - nu jau zem zemes, kam vaļasprieks bija šādu visvisādāko štučku taisīšana savam Žigulim. Diemžēl vienmēr sanāca tā, ka pats par kārtējo lamatu milzu lempjiem mēdza aizmirst, un rezultātā visus durkļus, patronas, elektrošokus utt utjps bija spiests izbaudīt tieši uz savas daudzcietušās ādas, tai skaitā braucot pilnā ātrumā.
Un jāsaka arī man pēc apvienotā lukturīša-elektrošokera iegādes pirmajā reizē kad vajadzēja vienkārši paspīdināt, izdevās aktivizēt TAISNI TO režīmu un norauties pašam līdz kamēr raibs gar acīm. Rezultātā gan tagad zinu, ka tāds fufelis vien ir tas ruslandes paramilitārais produkts, un vīru ar kārtīgu gribasspēku tas tikai labāk nokaitinās, nevis apstādinās.

----------


## zzz

> tagad zinu, ka tāds fufelis vien ir tas ruslandes paramilitārais produkts, un vīru ar kārtīgu gribasspēku tas tikai labāk nokaitinās, nevis apstādinās.


 Taapeec ka ruslandes haltuura prieksh shirpotreba. Kaartiigs profesionaalais taazers (izstraadaats uz necilveeciigu eksperimentu pamata) veci ar jebkaada izmeera gribasspeeku noliek uz griidas. Jo vinjam vienkaarshi atrubiijas muskulji.

----------


## ansius

kas vainas šim: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-GP...item19e422f708

----------


## sasasa

Izskatās labs  ::

----------


## Obsis

Patīk man tas Genuine, biku padārgs, ap divi reiži vairāk kā bez tlf kartes modeļi, nu bet pašam knakstīties izmaksā vēl dārgāk. Vienīgi ar gabarītiem tā pašvaki, sēdēkļa trubā neieštaukāsi.
Cita starpā, verķi ražojošie veči labu risinājumu atraduši, kur iegrūst dažus miljonus SIRF-3 čipsetus, pēc kuriem miskaste raud, kopš uzsākts ražot SIRF-4 čipseti. Man vismaz uz galda abus paralēli testējot iespaids radās nu ļoti par labu jaunajam.Sīkāk par to var palasīties iekš http://sailing-barrelboat.mozello.lv/racija/

----------


## ddff

Te ir tieši vellapēdam  viens verķis 

ddff

----------


## Obsis

Biku padārgi sanāk 72 LVL=100 Eur. Un tā arī nesapratu, kā tā antena tiek cauri rāmim?
Cita starpā ir vēl kāds fantsatiski foršs serviss, saucas InReach.com., Tiesa inreach raidīklis arī ap simtnieku izmaksā, toties tam nav vajadzīgs GSM pārklājums, un tas GPS translē pa taisno uz satelīttīklu, turklāt tas ir bezmaksas serviss. Vēl vairāk, reālu grūtību gadījumā daikts ļauj noraidīt un saņemt SMS messdžu kā arī padot SOS signālu. Diemžēl caurulē tas gan neietilpst.

----------

